# 2013 Airboat Bikini Calendar



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

American Airboats just finished the 2013 Bikini Calendar. Every year we sell out at $20each. 
This year we made a much bigger order and we are going to run a pre-sale on them for $15.00each. This is a Limited time offer!
Shipping Will be in November.
Paypal will be set up on our site for it tomorrow. 
Or Checks can be mailed to:
American Airboats
108 E. Lutcher Dr.
Orange, TX 77632
Attn: 2013 Airboat Calendar

Free shipping Cont. U.S.


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm sure you guys need one for the boat shed!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I do 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Are they local SE Texans?


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Most all of them are!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Can you post more pictures??? I would like to see the other boats you have on there lol j/p


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

The links up and working now to buy them at http://http://www.americanairboats.com/gear/index.htm


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

That green and black one looks more like a hovercraft than an airboat.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Hmmm*



Airboatcapt2 said:


> I'm sure you guys need one for the boat shed!


I really do, do you have any red heads or brunettes!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I would love the job of interviewing the models before hand.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Need to crank 'em up and floor it, suck those suits right off... :ac550:


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

gater said:


> I really do, do you have any red heads or brunettes!


We have them all!

The pre-order sales only last during Oct. then the price goes up. Order now and save $5.00

http://www.americanairboats.com/gear/index.htm


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Airboatcapt2 said:


> Most all of them are!


do they have all their teeth?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> do they have all their teeth?


. I hope not.


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

lol! You guys kill me!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

1400 views in under 24 hours. I really Love 2coolfishing!


----------



## hardhead lip ripper (May 22, 2012)

Airboatcapt2 said:


> 1400 views in under 24 hours. I really Love 2coolfishing!


one of the best things in life Bikinis!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Someone stopped one of our employees after work today and bought 2 Calendars. Said he saw the post on 2coolfishing. I was shocked to hear the news. Its crazy how fast news travels. Thanks again!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Gilbert told me those girls are from the strip club in orange.


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Orange doesn't have a strip club. Couple of these girls live in beaumont. One of the pictures has a 6ft Blonde that would probably hurt you if she heard that! LOL


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nothing better than getting manhandled by a 6' Blonde from Beaumont, Trust me!!h:, If I remember right there was this one broad from Vinton who........ well one night at the Long horn club in the parking... never mind.



Airboatcapt2 said:


> Orange doesn't have a strip club. Couple of these girls live in beaumont. One of the pictures has a 6ft Blonde that would probably hurt you if she heard that! LOL


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet I need a calender.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

RedfishStalker said:


> Gilbert told me those girls are from the strip club in orange.


Gilbert is a DumbA if you dont know that by now. Nice pics!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tonga! Tonga! Tonga!!!!!

Im scared to buy one... the Golden Triangle isnt that big... lol


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Airboatcapt2 said:


> Someone stopped one of our employees after work today and bought 2 Calendars. Said he saw the post on 2coolfishing. I was shocked to hear the news. Its crazy how fast news travels. Thanks again!


Ya, that was me. I figured y'all closed at 5 I was on my way to work in Louisiana and luckily when I was leaving he was at the gas station and hoped he would take my check! Haha


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the support. I thought it was awesome how fast word spreads!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fins-N-Fowl said:


> Sweet I need a calender.


http://www.americanairboats.com/gear/index.htm

here is the link.


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Everytime I'm in Square Lake I never see that kind of scenery. I expect an email next time!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Makes me want to buy an airboat.......I guess that 's the point.......sold!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I mailed my order yesterday 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Tonga! Tonga! Tonga!!!!!
> 
> Im scared to buy one... the Golden Triangle isnt that big... lol


HAHAHAHAH Been out of Beaumont for about 6 years now, ...is that place still standing...freaking TONGA HAHAHAH


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Would this make your buy lip gloss?


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just did


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

jaycf7 said:


> HAHAHAHAH Been out of Beaumont for about 6 years now, ...is that place still standing...freaking TONGA HAHAHAH


They've changed the name of that high class establishment to Jaguars.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

I love Red Heads................I'm just saying


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Bottomsup said:


> Would this make your buy lip gloss?


Nope, makes me want to bang a blonde!!!!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

BigBobTx said:


> I love Red Heads................I'm just saying


Amen!

That redhead sold me, think I might just order two! One for each side of the shop! :cheers:

Actually grew up around Lake Charles, and everytime I drive through I want to stop and look at airboats... but it's usually late or on weekends. **** good looking boats (yeah I noticed them after checkin out the wooomen on them). :biggrin:


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Just ordered two, pretty streamlined and painless. Can't wait to get them in!


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

East Texas girls and Airboats.. Now thats Heaven!!


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

leadhead10 said:


> East Texas girls and Airboats.. Now thats Heaven!!


C'mon!

Oh how I miss the good ole days out on Crockett St..... couldn't believe the amount of smokin hot women. :cheers:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's the best one yet: V 



Airboatcapt2 said:


>


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh lord!! Are those available for test rides!!??


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Oh lord!! Are those available for test rides!!??


Test ride? Wait, which one am I test riding? Here. We. Go. :mpd:


----------



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)

:an5:


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I remember this one time....at the Plantation....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> I remember this one time....at duck camp....


Fixed it for ya...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

blow up said:


> They've changed the name of that high class establishment to Jaguars.


 HAHAHAH!!! That's good stuff! Change the name is all it needed LOL


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Best purchase I've made all year 
This calendar does it all it has my dream boat dream women and it keeps track or which day your daydreaming about those two things


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not much time left to get your 2013 American Airboat Bikini Calendar for $15. 
Price goes up Nov. 1st.

http://www.americanairboats.com/gear/index.htm


----------



## Airboatcapt2 (Jun 23, 2010)

I think more 2Cool members bought our Calendar than any of the airboat forums.

You guys ROCK!

http://www.americanairboats.com/gear/index.htm


----------

